#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Vamos compartilhar fotos de proezas que fazemos para montar nossa torres...

## NetoGO23

Galera na ultima torre que fiz tive que fazer varias proezas para montar a torre e deixar tudo bonitinho e pronto para nosso queridos Clientes virem falar que nós só ficamos sentados esperando o dinheiro dos boletos caírem na conta e ai juntamos os nosso """Milhões""" com rodo.

Essas fotos foram da ultima torre que montei e tive que furar a base com Arco de Pua e ainda fazer 09 furos. Ei dia que fiquei com todo corpo doendo de tanto fazer força, roçar, rastelar, ficar pinicando devido ao capim, cortar a mão no capim e ainda ter que correr de abelhas.

Essa é nossa vida de provedor do Interior.

Depois posto as fotos da torre central aqui, porque não está neste computador.

OBS: Tivemos que carregar 3 masseiras de concreto nas costas pra completar a historia. Antes que critiquem qualquer coisa essa é uma repetidora para um micro povoado que a quantidade de clientes não deve passar de 15 clientes.

 :Party:

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Quantos metros tem essa torre? 12?

No meio desse mato vão roubar o seu equipamento! rsrs

----------


## lipeiori

Ai nesse mato tem que colocar torre eletrificada rs!

----------


## jociano

> Galera na ultima torre que fiz tive que fazer varias proezas para montar a torre e deixar tudo bonitinho e pronto para nosso queridos Clientes virem falar que nós só ficamos sentados esperando o dinheiro dos boletos caírem na conta e ai juntamos os nosso """Milhões""" com rodo.
> 
> Essas fotos foram da ultima torre que montei e tive que furar a base com Arco de Pua e ainda fazer 09 furos. Ei dia que fiquei com todo corpo doendo de tanto fazer força, roçar, rastelar, ficar pinicando devido ao capim, cortar a mão no capim e ainda ter que correr de abelhas.
> 
> Essa é nossa vida de provedor do Interior.
> 
> Depois posto as fotos da torre central aqui, porque não está neste computador.
> 
> OBS: Tivemos que carregar 3 masseiras de concreto nas costas pra completar a historia. Antes que critiquem qualquer coisa essa é uma repetidora para um micro povoado que a quantidade de clientes não deve passar de 15 clientes.


Guerreirooo o BOMBEIROOOO!!! rs,rs

Mas que tu foi guerreiro tu foi Neto, putz!!! eu tou me coçando todinho em imaginar tal trabalhãão que deu montar essa torre ai!

----------


## NetoGO23

> Quantos metros tem essa torre? 12?
> 
> No meio desse mato vão roubar o seu equipamento! rsrs


9,8mt

Ainda bem que ninguém sabe onde ela é e tenho uma segurança infalível e que até no começo me deram um trabalho "Abelhas" pra todo lado.

Eita segurança boa e ainda de graça. Só não pode errar o caminho senão dá de cara com elas, e pra dificultar mais ainda para os malas fiz vários caminhos onde dão de cara com meu "Sistema de Segurança"

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Ai nesse mato tem que colocar torre eletrificada rs!



hehehe . Sim, foi o que eu pensei: com pelo menos 20 KV senão os caras levam o equipamento embora.

Nem precisei ver o "Zorra Total" de hoje para rir um bocado.

Vejam esse outro tópico.... kkkkk

Torre muito louca!!!

----------


## 1929

Cara, acho que tu passou mais trabalho que os caras que fizeram as pirâmides do Egito. Pelo menos lá eles tinham mais ou menos 20.000 homens a serviço.

Só não entendi uma coisa Neto. Porque quando foi feita a torre, já não foi feita a furação para os parafusos? Deixou para fazer no local, sem energia, arriscando a não ficar exatamente no loca exato os furos. Trabalho quintuplicado.
Mas parece que no fim tudo terminou bem.

Aqui tenho um serralheiro muito caprichoso. Ele fez uns gabaritos para torre. A primeira deu trabalho, mas depois na segunda foi só moleza.
Mas desde a primeira, para levantar foi muito fácil. Tudo encaixando como uma luva.

----------


## wilkeer

Cara vo ti conta a real, quando eu vi a foto da broca furando a cantoneira ate falei: -po olha so o cara colocando foto de furaçao.... mas quando vi a makina que tracionava a broca ai nao tive como vir aki e fazer esse comentario.
cara eu achava que eu fosse meio doido mas voce e doido e meio
falow ai cpitao do Mato

----------


## Pedro0278

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Odeio esses albuns em flash que demoram pra abrir... desisti de ver o seu trabalho amigo.

As fotos da galeria apagam-se com o tempo, virou ate Orkut com fotos de coisa que nao tem nada a ver com o forum...

 :Joyman:

----------


## NetoGO23

> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Odeio esses albuns em flash que demoram pra abrir... desisti de ver o seu trabalho amigo.
> 
> As fotos da galeria apagam-se com o tempo, virou ate Orkut com fotos de coisa que nao tem nada a ver com o forum...



Para evitar os Flash sempre clico com o botão direito em cima das fotos e manda abrir em nova aba ou janela.

Fica bem melhor para ver as fotos assim.

----------


## beirsdorf

virarm "bandeirantes" dentro dos matos, hehehehhehe

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> virarm "bandeirantes" dentro dos matos, hehehehhehe


Sim, parece...rsrs

Igualzinho aos Bandeirantes dos séculos XVII e XVIII quando estavam entrando aqui em Goiás para explorar as terras dos Índios. Colocavam fogo em um prato com álcool e diziam aos Índios que era coisa do além. Os Ìndios em sinal de respeito (ou medo) obedeciam e foram dominados... hehehehe

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Cara, como fez com energia eletrica?

----------


## NetoGO23

> Cara, como fez com energia eletrica?


Nessa Torre ai está uma RB433 (com correção de erro do modelo original) com 2 Cartões EnGenius Plus e uma bateria selada com prata de 80ha.

Acho que vai dar para alimentar uns 20 dias, mas mesmo assim vou trocar de 12 em 12 dias até conseguir arrumar a rede elétrica.

----------


## jociano

> Nessa Torre ai está uma RB433 (com correção de erro do modelo original) com 2 Cartões EnGenius Plus e uma bateria selada com prata de 80ha.
> 
> Acho que vai dar para alimentar uns 20 dias, mas mesmo assim vou trocar de 12 em 12 dias até conseguir arrumar a rede elétrica.


Oh Loco sô! Sucesso pra tí!!!

----------


## NetoGO23

Para os colegas não pensarem que toda minha estrutura é assim estou postando foto da minha torre central e de uma repetidora de outra cidade.

Hoje o tempo não ajudou tirar da torre central e da repetidora, mas as fotos boas estão no pc do escritório. Depois coloco aqui outras fotos.

----------


## jociano

> Para os colegas não pensarem que toda minha estrutura é assim estou postando foto da minha torre central e de uma repetidora de outra cidade.
> 
> Hoje o tempo não ajudou tirar da torre central e da repetidora, mas as fotos boas estão no pc do escritório. Depois coloco aqui outras fotos.


Blz, legal!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Para os colegas não pensarem que toda minha estrutura é assim estou postando foto da minha torre central e de uma repetidora de outra cidade.
> 
> Hoje o tempo não ajudou tirar da torre central e da repetidora, mas as fotos boas estão no pc do escritório. Depois coloco aqui outras fotos.


Olá Neto,

não se preocupe! Eu brinquei contigo porque vi o tópico como algo de aventureiro. Mas, parabéns pelo trabalho nesse matagal cheio de abelhas. Fico pensando aqui ter de trocar a bateria a cada 20 dias. Eu mesmo já passei por situação parecida em morro de difícil acesso e sem rede elétrica: baterias nos 2 primeiros meses e painél solar atualmente.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, Neto...

Parabéns pelo trabalho... uma curiosidade... qual a altura da sua torre central?

Abraço.

----------


## rozinaldo

Parabéns, kra!

Vou enviar a foto da nossa montagem da torre. So ligaram 48 vezes para o corpo de bombeiros. Rsrsrsrs. 


[email protected]

me mande seu email para enviar para divulgação!

Rozinaldo Santos

----------


## NetoGO23

> Olá, Neto...
> 
> Parabéns pelo trabalho... uma curiosidade... qual a altura da sua torre central?
> 
> Abraço.


A Torre Central tem 10 estagio de 3mt cada + 1mt do estagio que sobrou acima do solo = 34mt

----------


## lfaria

> Cara vo ti conta a real, quando eu vi a foto da broca furando a cantoneira ate falei: -po olha so o cara colocando foto de furaçao.... mas quando vi a makina que tracionava a broca ai nao tive como vir aki e fazer esse comentario.


Meu avô tinha uma dessas...  :Itsme:

----------


## lfaria

> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Odeio esses albuns em flash que demoram pra abrir... desisti de ver o seu trabalho amigo.
> As fotos da galeria apagam-se com o tempo, virou ate Orkut com fotos de coisa que nao tem nada a ver com o forum...


Firefox, botão do meio, nova aba.
IEca, nova janela.
Alguns desses albuns em java (acho que é java e não flash) são meio lerdos.

----------


## lfaria

> Nessa Torre ai está uma RB433 (com correção de erro do modelo original) com 2 Cartões EnGenius Plus e uma bateria selada com prata de 80ha.
> Acho que vai dar para alimentar uns 20 dias, mas mesmo assim vou trocar de 12 em 12 dias até conseguir arrumar a rede elétrica.


Parabéns pelo desbravamento e coragem, afinal de 20 em 20 dias terá que ir conversar com as abelhas.

----------


## NetoGO23

> Parabéns pelo desbravamento e coragem, afinal de 20 em 20 dias terá que ir conversar com as abelhas.


rs..rs..rs..rs..rs..rs..rs.rs..rs..rs..


Elas já se cansaram de me ferroar, agora estão pegando pesado é com um funcionário meu.

No ultimo dia ele deu um tapa numa q estava perto do olho com tanta força que no dia seguinte ele não sabia se o q tava doendo mais era o olho enxado pela ferroa da ou pelo tapa.

Agora já peguei mace para passar por elas sem nenhuma ferroada.

----------


## lfaria

> Agora já peguei mace para passar por elas sem nenhuma ferroada.


Know how, experiência, experimento científico, o ser humano sempre evolui.  :Star:

----------


## ozorio

> Nessa Torre ai está uma RB433 (com correção de erro do modelo original) com 2 Cartões EnGenius Plus e uma bateria selada com prata de 80ha.
> 
> Acho que vai dar para alimentar uns 20 dias, mas mesmo assim vou trocar de 12 em 12 dias até conseguir arrumar a rede elétrica.


boa tarde,qnd a energia vç pode colocar placas para captar energia solar e carregar sua bateria ou se for uma área com muito vento pode colocar um alternador de carro em uma plataforma movel  :Embarassed: ..(existem alternadores de 65 ah e alguns chegam até 110 ah/hora)com uma hélice..tudo colocado na propria torre

----------


## NetoGO23

> boa tarde,qnd a energia vç pode colocar placas para captar energia solar e carregar sua bateria ou se for uma área com muito vento pode colocar um alternador de carro em uma plataforma movel ..(existem alternadores de 65 ah e alguns chegam até 110 ah/hora)com uma hélice..tudo colocado na propria torre


Colega obrigado pela dica!

Eu tenho os painel solar mas só não coloco pq é uma região com muitos roubos. Eles só não roubam os equipamentos pq não tem serventia.

Já estou preocupado com a bateria que coloquei lá, mas essa semana estou terminando uma caixa de ferro presa por corrente na metade da torre e assim diminui um pouco a chance de roubo. 

Eu fiz desse jeito em outra repetidora, mas a bateria é pra quando acabar a energia o sistema passa para o modo bateria.

----------


## Pedro0278

> Para evitar os Flash sempre clico com o botão direito em cima das fotos e manda abrir em nova aba ou janela.
> 
> Fica bem melhor para ver as fotos assim.



É mesmo, ta massa agora. Valeu Neto.

----------


## wifiinternet

olhe a foto dessa torre da até pena da torre

----------


## lipeiori

taquiparola, se vc contasse ninguem acreditaria!

----------


## NetoGO23

Eu já tinha visto varias torres com sobre carga de antenas, mas essa bate todos os recordes.

rs..rs..rs.r.s..


Eita Brasil.

----------


## Pedro0278

O nome disso não é provedor é "interferidor"

Huahuahauhauahuahua.

----------


## jociano

> O nome disso não é provedor é "interferidor"
> 
> Huahuahauhauahuahua.


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkrsr,srsrsrrs,rs,rs,rs,!!!

----------


## alamdias

essas antenas esinha de peixe é o qe ??? 900mhz ?

Como é q um cidadão trabalha em cima da torre ? rsrsrsr

abraços

----------


## rogerinhosp25

> Galera na ultima torre que fiz tive que fazer varias proezas para montar a torre e deixar tudo bonitinho e pronto para nosso queridos Clientes virem falar que nós só ficamos sentados esperando o dinheiro dos boletos caírem na conta e ai juntamos os nosso """Milhões""" com rodo.
> 
> Essas fotos foram da ultima torre que montei e tive que furar a base com Arco de Pua e ainda fazer 09 furos. Ei dia que fiquei com todo corpo doendo de tanto fazer força, roçar, rastelar, ficar pinicando devido ao capim, cortar a mão no capim e ainda ter que correr de abelhas.
> 
> Essa é nossa vida de provedor do Interior.
> 
> Depois posto as fotos da torre central aqui, porque não está neste computador.
> 
> OBS: Tivemos que carregar 3 masseiras de concreto nas costas pra completar a historia. Antes que critiquem qualquer coisa essa é uma repetidora para um micro povoado que a quantidade de clientes não deve passar de 15 clientes.


 



vc acha q vc teve trabalho eu tenho uma torre +ou- igual no meio do mato tb vou postar as fotos amanha para vc ver mas ó vc ta de parabens pq achei q nunca ia encontrar um loko q nem eu ....

----------


## Gosulator

fazer uma manutenção numa coisa dessas é como brincar de cama de gato a 30mt de altura

----------


## lemke

> essas antenas esinha de peixe é o qe ??? 900mhz ?
> 
> Como é q um cidadão trabalha em cima da torre ? rsrsrsr
> 
> abraços


Fiquei com medo só de imaginar como é o trabalho em cima da torre, parece que está colocando a vida em risco! :Coffee:

----------


## lipeiori

Tem até uma grade apontando pro céu suahsuausha!

----------


## 1929

> boa tarde,qnd a energia vç pode colocar placas para captar energia solar e carregar sua bateria ou se for uma área com muito vento pode colocar um alternador de carro em uma plataforma movel ..(existem alternadores de 65 ah e alguns chegam até 110 ah/hora)com uma hélice..tudo colocado na propria torre


Eu já tinha pensado numa solução assim. Hoje em dia já não tem tantos cataventos pelo interior. Mas me lembro de um para carregar bateria na casa de um parente. 
Só que não é bem assim. Por isso desisti. A força do vento nas hélices é muito grande. Não é qualquer torre que segura isso. Como as hélices não podem ser pequenas senão não terão força suficiente para girar o gerador, precisa no mínimo de 1m de diâmetro. E isso faz uma resistencia incrivel. E tem que ter um sistema de amortização do giro quando o vento é demais. Lá no meu parente eles correm lá é puxam uma alavanca que trava tudo, senão é muita pressão e muito giro.

Mas se projetar uma torre para segurar tudo isso, é uma excelente idéia.

----------


## Pedro0278

> Tem até uma grade apontando pro céu suahsuausha!


Lipe, vc acha que o povo la de cima nao precisa de internet não? Eles tão tudo conectados...

----------


## Pedro0278

1929, acho que nao, porque um alternador de carro gira pra caramba, bem rapido e tem um regulador de voltagem...

Acho que daria certo.

----------


## lipeiori

> Lipe, vc acha que o povo la de cima nao precisa de internet não? Eles tão tudo conectados...


sUASHAUSHAUSah essa foi boa!

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Nessa Torre ai está uma RB433 (com correção de erro do modelo original) com 2 Cartões EnGenius Plus e uma bateria selada com prata de 80ha.
> 
> Acho que vai dar para alimentar uns 20 dias, mas mesmo assim vou trocar de 12 em 12 dias até conseguir arrumar a rede elétrica.


 
Eta cabra corajoso. !


rsrsr Boa semana amigo.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Para os colegas não pensarem que toda minha estrutura é assim estou postando foto da minha torre central e de uma repetidora de outra cidade.
> 
> Hoje o tempo não ajudou tirar da torre central e da repetidora, mas as fotos boas estão no pc do escritório. Depois coloco aqui outras fotos.


Bom trabalho!

----------


## rpclanhouse

> essas antenas esinha de peixe é o qe ??? 900mhz ?
> 
> Como é q um cidadão trabalha em cima da torre ? rsrsrsr
> 
> abraços


 
Foi exatamente o que pensei ... rsrsrsr 

Boa semana !

----------


## 1929

> 1929, acho que nao, porque um alternador de carro gira pra caramba, bem rapido e tem um regulador de voltagem...
> 
> Acho que daria certo.


Nunca peguei um alternador na mão. Ele tem o eixo bem leve?

----------


## NetoGO23

> Nunca peguei um alternador na mão. Ele tem o eixo bem leve?


Ele tem sim o eixo bem leve, pode ser girado com a mão.

Conforme for o que vc escolher o peso dele em si também é bem leve.

Mas para fazer as hélices(ou pás) tudo tem q estar bem alinhado para não gerar fibrações.

----------


## acesse

> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Odeio esses albuns em flash que demoram pra abrir... desisti de ver o seu trabalho amigo.
> 
> As fotos da galeria apagam-se com o tempo, virou ate Orkut com fotos de coisa que nao tem nada a ver com o forum...


 cara vc nao cansa de chato nao! vc deve ter algum problema. nao e possivel todos os posts q vc assina tem reclamação. quando nao e disso e da quilo .meu vai se tratar que isso nao e normal nao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :2in1:

----------


## FernandodeDeus

olha as fotos da base da minha torre , eu mesmo que furei. Esse sou eu dando os retoques finais.

----------


## acesse

vcs com essas torres ! nos aqui da acesse tamo no paraiso rsrsr
são guereios mesmo
parabems
 :Party:  :Party:

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> vcs com essas torres ! nos aqui da acesse tamo no paraiso rsrsr
> são guereios mesmo
> parabems


 não usa torres?

----------


## NetoGO23

Ainda bem q não tive q fazer uma base desta na repetidora da foto.

Tive q usar dinamite para fazer o buraco na pedra e carregar concreto nas costas revesando com um funcionário.

kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## 1929

> 1929, acho que nao, porque um alternador de carro gira pra caramba, bem rapido e tem um regulador de voltagem...
> 
> Acho que daria certo.





> Ele tem sim o eixo bem leve, pode ser girado com a mão.
> 
> Conforme for o que vc escolher o peso dele em si também é bem leve.
> 
> Mas para fazer as hélices(ou pás) tudo tem q estar bem alinhado para não gerar fibrações.


Eu já estou aqui com umas idéias mirabolantes.

Vou procurar conhecer um alternador de perto. E ver se acho um jogo de hélices de um ventilador grande.
Tudo que já vi sobre cataventos para gerar energia, são enormes. Até bem pouco tempo era comum achar instalações pelo interior do RS. Hoje já está escasso. Mas tudo elefantes. Nada compacto.
Dia desses encontrei uma empresa do Rio de Janeiro que fabrica geradores eolicos bem compactos mas ao preço de 8.000,00. Mas muito bonitos e bem acabados. Até parece um aviãozinho.
Vou ver se acho o site e posto.

----------


## 1929

Não era esse. Mas parecido.
E como o preço já é a metade, já começa a ficar interessante.

Gerador Eólico AirX 400 Marine

----------


## FernandodeDeus

essa base que fiz tem uma auto-portante de 20 metros....foram quase 4.000 kilos de concreto. Pensou levar nas costas?

----------


## ivovid

> olha as fotos da base da minha torre , eu mesmo que furei. Esse sou eu dando os retoques finais.



fernando muito bom seu trabalho !!

essa base e para uma torre de qtos metros??

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> fernando muito bom seu trabalho !!
> 
> essa base e para uma torre de qtos metros??


 
20 metros, tem 1,20 de largura por 1,20 e 1,40 de profundidade com 4 brocas de 2 metros.

----------


## ivovid

> Eu já estou aqui com umas idéias mirabolantes.
> 
> Vou procurar conhecer um alternador de perto. E ver se acho um jogo de hélices de um ventilador grande.
> Tudo que já vi sobre cataventos para gerar energia, são enormes. Até bem pouco tempo era comum achar instalações pelo interior do RS. Hoje já está escasso. Mas tudo elefantes. Nada compacto.
> Dia desses encontrei uma empresa do Rio de Janeiro que fabrica geradores eolicos bem compactos mas ao preço de 8.000,00. Mas muito bonitos e bem acabados. Até parece um aviãozinho.
> Vou ver se acho o site e posto.



se me permite posso te dar uma sugestao??

olha qto as helices vc pode comprar de ventilador de teto exiten de farios fabricantes + de preferencia as de metal 
qto ao altenador pode ser de carro ex: gol (bola) ano 90 ...

fixa a helice na parte d cima e conecta uma roldana no eixo 

fixa o alternador na parte de baixo tb com uma roldana no iexo

qualquer torneiro mecanico faz isso pra vc (menos o lula)

ai e so ligar por meio de uma polia q o movimento da helice vai girar o alternador q vai alimentar uma bateria

----------


## 1929

Tchê, achei este vídeo de uma engenhoca.

O que me chamou a atenção foi a forma de captar o vento para girar o alternador.
Com hélice tenho receio, pois cria uma superfície de resistência muito grande. Imagina uma hélice com diâmetro de 1 metro, girando llá em cima. A força de arrasto é muito grande.
Já neste sistema achei bem criativo. Só teria que dimensionar para pás maiores um pouco.
Acho que é por isso que ele diz no fim do vídeo que ainda não conseguiu carregar uma bateria.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxHU4qrTWYc]YouTube - Gerador EÃ³lico Caseiro JMFFSABABR011[/ame]

----------


## ivovid

> Tchê, achei este vídeo de uma engenhoca.
> 
> O que me chamou a atenção foi a forma de captar o vento para girar o alternador.
> Com hélice tenho receio, pois cria uma superfície de resistência muito grande. Imagina uma hélice com diâmetro de 1 metro, girando llá em cima. A força de arrasto é muito grande.
> Já neste sistema achei bem criativo. Só teria que dimensionar para pás maiores um pouco.
> Acho que é por isso que ele diz no fim do vídeo que ainda não conseguiu carregar uma bateria.



com esse sistema ai vc pode usar canos de pvc de 100(cano pra esgoto) cortados ao meio nolugar das helices tb da certo

----------


## jociano

> Tchê, achei este vídeo de uma engenhoca.
> 
> O que me chamou a atenção foi a forma de captar o vento para girar o alternador.
> Com hélice tenho receio, pois cria uma superfície de resistência muito grande. Imagina uma hélice com diâmetro de 1 metro, girando llá em cima. A força de arrasto é muito grande.
> Já neste sistema achei bem criativo. Só teria que dimensionar para pás maiores um pouco.
> Acho que é por isso que ele diz no fim do vídeo que ainda não conseguiu carregar uma bateria.


Vou já fazer um para mim! Massa d +++++!!!

----------


## 1929

Jociano, vale como aprendizado.
Mas agora revendo as placas solares, observei que os preços estão caindo.

Que placa eu precisaria para alimentar 6 Nano2 e mais dois Nano5? E que capacidade de bateria?
Olhando para a questão disponibilidade de vento ou sol, acho que o sol é mais abundante. No Brasil temos 280 dias de sol em média. E vento não é sempre. Por ex. agora com esta seca no RS, o vento não tem passado de 2m/s na minha região.

Na Alemanha, eles tem 145 dias de sol por ano e ainda assim numa latitude bem desfavorável.
E 4% da energia deles vem de paineis solares.
Eles tem até financiamento para fazer todo um telhado de uma casa com painéis. E a empresa de energia compra por 60 centavos de dolar o kw. E como o kw vindo por rede normal é pago 15 centavos, o morador pode comprar a 15 para o seu consumo e vender toda a energia produzida por 60 centavos. Isso é que é incentivo subsidiado.
Se aqueles caras morassem no Brasil, com certeza eles já teriam tudo com energia solar.

----------


## Pedro0278

> cara vc nao cansa de chato nao! vc deve ter algum problema. nao e possivel todos os posts q vc assina tem reclamação. quando nao e disso e da quilo .meu vai se tratar que isso nao e normal nao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Se eu fosse ligar pra idiotas como voce aí sim, eu tava mal.

Que eu mal te pergunte, seu post contribuiu em que?

----------


## Pedro0278

Esse lance de energia eolica me interessou...

Outro dia vi na TV Escola os caras montando aquelas torres imensas com geradores e vi dentro os redutores. Energia noite e dia 24 horas.

----------


## acesse

> Se eu fosse ligar pra idiotas como voce aí sim, eu tava mal.
> 
> Que eu mal te pergunte, seu post contribuiu em que?


rsrsrsrs so tenho q rir de vc rsrsrsrs

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Esse lance de energia eolica me interessou...
> 
> Outro dia vi na TV Escola os caras montando aquelas torres imensas com geradores e vi dentro os redutores. Energia noite e dia 24 horas.


 
Tambem assisti domingo e fiquei impressionado com a altura das torres e das pas, as torres com 125 metros de altura e pas com 45 metros.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> rsrsrsrs so tenho q rir de vc rsrsrsrs


 
Poxa meu vamos parar com este tipo de provocação no forum....aqui discutimos assuntos e soluções serias......se não quizer levar a serio se descadastre do forum por favor.

----------


## 1929

> Esse lance de energia eolica me interessou...
> 
> Outro dia vi na TV Escola os caras montando aquelas torres imensas com geradores e vi dentro os redutores. Energia noite e dia 24 horas.


Aqui no RS tem o parque eolico em Ozório. Cada torre enorme. Tecnologia espanhola. Ouvi dizer que iam fazer outro em Livramento, para 500.000 hab. Mas acho que morreu na casca.

No video que foi postado o vivente llá disse que ainda não conseguir o suficiente para carregar bateria.
Acho que isso se deve a pouca rotação. Teria que usar um sistema de multiplicação de forças para conseguir uma rotação melhor para o gerador, ou alternador. E isso acaba gerando perdas no sistema. Por isso que as hélices são enormes.

Eu achei que o preço dos painéis solares estão baixando de preço. Eu logo logo, vou ter que pensar numa saída para mim. vou colocar em cima de um edifício, e já consegui autorização, só não consegui acesso a rede elétrica.

----------


## beirsdorf

> Olá 1929
> 
> Não sei se posso dar sequencia a outra pergunta nesse tópico, mas é fácil conseguir autorização para usar espaço em edifícios para deixar antenas/bases? O que geralmente eles querem em troca.. aluguel?
> 
> abs
> Dirceu JS


as vezes sim, mas a maioria aqui na minha cidade quando um cliente que mora no prédio onde queremos instalar, pede o sinal de internet, agente instala as bases lá em cima e dá internet de graça para ele e as vezes para o sindico, se não o sindico vai querer meter a mão, heheheh.

----------


## beirsdorf

> Já resolvi, conversei com a zeladora que aqui no prédio é a chefona e resolvi o assunto. Agora é correr pro abraço.
> abs
> Dirceu JS


sorte sua, o zelador daqui da minha estação é mudo e surdo, e só ele tem a chave lá de cima só em alguns dias da semana que ele vai trabalhar, heheh, imagina??? tive que aprender a falar com gestos, HEIHiehiHEIheh

----------


## Pedro0278

1929, esse cara que postou o gerador é um genio, conseguiu fazer a coisa perfeita, um verdadeiro professor Pardal. 

Esse cara é daqui de perto, Feira de Santana...

Notem que o gerador dele conseguiu fornecer 32 volts, essa tensão por umas 5 horas é suficiente pra carregar uma bateria de nobreak.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Se ele tivesse enrolado mais umas 6 bobinas ele conseguiria algo em torno de 127 volts tranquilo, ai era só transformar em alternada.

----------


## 1929

> 1929, esse cara que postou o gerador é um genio, conseguiu fazer a coisa perfeita, um verdadeiro professor Pardal. 
> 
> Esse cara é daqui de perto, Feira de Santana...
> 
> Notem que o gerador dele conseguiu fornecer 32 volts, essa tensão por umas 5 horas é suficiente pra carregar uma bateria de nobreak.


Eu olhei o vídeo só uma vêz. Mas parece que lá no final ele diz que não conseguiu corrente suficiente para carregar uma bateria. 
Tu chegou a entrar em contato com ele?
O sistema que ele propõe é muito prático para colocar lá em cima de uma torre, pois não vai produzir o efeito de arrasto que é comum com os geradores com hélices. Para vocês terem uma idéia da força que gera o vento com as hélices, Santos Dumont logo percebeu este efeito..
Agora, com a disposição das pás na vertical como ele mostrou, imagino que a força de arrasto é bem menor.
E quem sabe fazer mais bobinas como o Fernando sugeriu?
Caraca, eu ainda não me desvencilhei destes rádios que tenho para instalar e agora aparece mais uma coisa destas para encher a minha cabeça com imaginações, ou alucinações. hehehehe

----------


## 1929

> Olá 1929
> Olhando aquele sisteminha do youtube, dá para tentar imaginar que falta muito pouco pra se conseguir um feito maior e melhor. Também acho que aquele método gera menor arrasto por conta do movimento das hélices e do vento, etc. E ainda acho que aquele pequeno sisteminha funciona com o mínimo vento.
> abs
> Dirceu JS


Sim, deve funcionar com pouco vento, porque ele conseguiu até com o vento de um ventilador pequeno.

----------


## valdemidiopereira

> Galera na ultima torre que fiz tive que fazer varias proezas para montar a torre e deixar tudo bonitinho e pronto para nosso queridos Clientes virem falar que nós só ficamos sentados esperando o dinheiro dos boletos caírem na conta e ai juntamos os nosso """Milhões""" com rodo.
> 
> Essas fotos foram da ultima torre que montei e tive que furar a base com Arco de Pua e ainda fazer 09 furos. Ei dia que fiquei com todo corpo doendo de tanto fazer força, roçar, rastelar, ficar pinicando devido ao capim, cortar a mão no capim e ainda ter que correr de abelhas.
> 
> Essa é nossa vida de provedor do Interior.
> 
> Depois posto as fotos da torre central aqui, porque não está neste computador.
> 
> OBS: Tivemos que carregar 3 masseiras de concreto nas costas pra completar a historia. Antes que critiquem qualquer coisa essa é uma repetidora para um micro povoado que a quantidade de clientes não deve passar de 15 clientes.


meu amigo, só uma perguntinha-a quantos metros de altitude vc fez isso?
se for abaixo de 850 mts nem responda, pois ja fiz acima disso.
Dá uma olhadinha no que tivemos que subir no ombro.

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, como o assunto está saindo do escopo do tópico, sugiro migrarmos para um tópico próprio, para não prejudicarmos este tópico
Vou abrir um sobre gerador eólico.
Quem tiver interesse me acompanhe.
Grato

----------


## KLINET

Cara como tu prendeu o tonel na torre pra ela não cair com teu peso?
Parabéns irmão. TU É UM GUERREIRO!!!!
KLINET

----------


## WWANInternet

legal o topico vou acompanhar

----------


## wifiinternet

Divulguem mais fotos ! 

Acompanhando topico.

----------


## braw

extamente, vamos colocar fotos de nossas torres e estruturas entao... ae vamos comentando e pegando ideias...

----------


## Pedro0278

Posso sugerir uma coisa?

Vamos falar com os administradores do site pra que mantenha a galeria fixa com as fotos das torres da galera.

Tem muita gente com trabalhos bons aqui no forum, com ideias e torres magnificas e muito bem feitas, suportes, antenas... ja tirei muitas ideias de lá.

Eu gosto muito de frequentar a galeria e ver os PC-AP, torres, links, antenas, radios... esssas coisas, mas o conteudo da galeria esta sendo apagado.

Sou contra essa mania de por fotos que nao tem nada a ver com o forum (por figuras de carros, times, filhos, cachorro etc.) isso sim deve ser apagado.

O que acham? Fotos fixas na galeria.

----------


## jociano

> Posso sugerir uma coisa?
> 
> Vamos falar com os administradores do site pra que mantenha a galeria fixa com as fotos das torres da galera.
> 
> Tem muita gente com trabalhos bons aqui no forum, com ideias e torres magnificas e muito bem feitas, suportes, antenas... ja tirei muitas ideias de lá.
> 
> Eu gosto muito de frequentar a galeria e ver os PC-AP, torres, links, antenas, radios... esssas coisas, mas o conteudo da galeria esta sendo apagado.
> 
> Sou contra essa mania de por fotos que nao tem nada a ver com o forum (por figuras de carros, times, filhos, cachorro etc.) isso sim deve ser apagado.
> ...


Acho legal á idéia!!!

----------


## lipeiori

A idéia é muito boa, antigamente tinha isso mas tiraram.

----------


## danilosceu

http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos...ooeOjQrJ2P.jpghttp://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos...l8BaLLLIFD.jpghttp://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos...KKDJizkFKT.jpghttp://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos...ptmG14v07L.jpghttp://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos...aY7XgVeCD1.jpg

----------


## danilosceu

eu só sei mandar as fotos desse geito...
rsrsrsrs :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## armc_2003

Estavamos dando alguns retoques na torre, aumentamos aquele cano central, tenten imaginar, se puderem, o trabalho que deu para colocar ele lá onde vocês estão vendo. Isso foi mais ou menos a 18 meses atrás ou mais ...

----------


## tioruan

seria legal manter um area com fotos de nossas torres montagem tenho varias torres montadas , por mim e sei como e gratificante ver que os projetos dos amigos , ajudam a construir algo parecido ou ate mesmmo igual tirando principalmente nossas duvidas

----------


## 1929

> Estavamos dando alguns retoques na torre, aumentamos aquele cano central, tenten imaginar, se puderem, o trabalho que deu para colocar ele lá onde vocês estão vendo. Isso foi mais ou menos a 18 meses atrás ou mais ...


Esta solução da gaiola pra trabalho ficou muito interessante.
E pelo que entendi, o conjunto de antenas mais acima, desce com o tubo central, tipo telescópica? 
Este tubo não oscila com o vento?
Quantos metros ficou acima da gaiola?

----------


## braw

> Posso sugerir uma coisa?
> 
> Vamos falar com os administradores do site pra que mantenha a galeria fixa com as fotos das torres da galera.
> 
> Tem muita gente com trabalhos bons aqui no forum, com ideias e torres magnificas e muito bem feitas, suportes, antenas... ja tirei muitas ideias de lá.
> 
> Eu gosto muito de frequentar a galeria e ver os PC-AP, torres, links, antenas, radios... esssas coisas, mas o conteudo da galeria esta sendo apagado.
> 
> Sou contra essa mania de por fotos que nao tem nada a ver com o forum (por figuras de carros, times, filhos, cachorro etc.) isso sim deve ser apagado.
> ...


totalmenta a favor, eu adorava viajar pelas fotos dos users quando ainda ficavam lah hehehe...

----------


## beirsdorf

> Posso sugerir uma coisa?
> 
> Vamos falar com os administradores do site pra que mantenha a galeria fixa com as fotos das torres da galera.
> 
> Tem muita gente com trabalhos bons aqui no forum, com ideias e torres magnificas e muito bem feitas, suportes, antenas... ja tirei muitas ideias de lá.
> 
> Eu gosto muito de frequentar a galeria e ver os PC-AP, torres, links, antenas, radios... esssas coisas, mas o conteudo da galeria esta sendo apagado.
> 
> Sou contra essa mania de por fotos que nao tem nada a ver com o forum (por figuras de carros, times, filhos, cachorro etc.) isso sim deve ser apagado.
> ...


Boa, inclusive das torres "carniças" que serão exemplo do que não fazer em um provedor.

----------


## braw

parece q nao virou nda a nossa galeria de fotos hein... enquanto nao sai vou postando aki mesmo... nao tenho fotos das minhas torres aki, mas vou postar as fotos da organizaçao do meu QG que fiz essa semana. 

Antes de dar inicio aos trabalhos.
https://under-linux.org/fotos/braw/r...-trabalhos.jpg

Tava complicado o negocio!
https://under-linux.org/fotos/braw/r...-o-negocio.jpg


Credu!!
https://under-linux.org/fotos/braw/r...1244-credu.jpg


Pra caber essa placa mae, soh o gabinete sendo deste tamanho tb pq se nao fode tudo.
https://under-linux.org/fotos/braw/r...anho-mesmo.jpg


Começando a ganar forma, ja esta bem melhor que no começo neh nao?! hehehe
https://under-linux.org/fotos/braw/r...uipamentos.jpg


Santo KVM, nao sei oq seria de mim sem vc.
https://under-linux.org/fotos/braw/r...ervers-neh.jpg


Quase lah galera
https://under-linux.org/fotos/braw/r...nhar-forma.jpg


Prontinho! Coisa linda do papai!!! Guti Guti
https://under-linux.org/fotos/braw/r...finalizado.jpg

----------


## NetoGO23

Pois é, todo mundo aqui parece andar sem tempo.

----------


## froyer

> parece q nao virou nda a nossa galeria de fotos hein... enquanto nao sai vou postando aki mesmo... nao tenho fotos das minhas torres aki, mas vou postar as fotos da organizaçao do meu QG que fiz essa semana.


O que é cada um desses 4 servidores?
Abraço

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

[QUOTE=braw;415672]parece q nao virou nda a nossa galeria de fotos hein... enquanto nao sai vou postando aki mesmo... nao tenho fotos das minhas torres aki, mas vou postar as fotos da organizaçao do meu QG que fiz essa semana. 

Ta show seu QG heheheh, mas mudando de assunto vi que vc usa um peplink para balanceamento , é bom mesmo ? to pra comprar um modelo Balance 300 no Ebay e fico na duvida pois quase nao acho referencias .

----------


## NetoGO23

> parece q nao virou nda a nossa galeria de fotos hein... enquanto nao sai vou postando aki mesmo... nao tenho fotos das minhas torres aki, mas vou postar as fotos da organizaçao do meu QG que fiz essa semana. 
> Antes de dar inicio aos trabalhos.
> Tava complicado o negocio!
> Credu!!
> Pra caber essa placa mae, soh o gabinete sendo deste tamanho tb pq se nao fode tudo.
> Começando a ganar forma, ja esta bem melhor que no começo neh nao?! hehehe
> Santo KVM, nao sei oq seria de mim sem vc.
> Quase lah galera
> Prontinho! Coisa linda do papai!!! Guti Guti


Rs..rs..rs..rs..rs..rs..rs..

Estou começando a fazer o meu pq não agüento mais computadores esparramados pra todo lado, tenho 4 servidores, roteadores do link, modem do link, painel do link pra um lado.
Resumindo, tá a maior zona aqui.

Assim q terminar vou postar as fotos aqui.

----------


## braw

> O que é cada um desses 4 servidores?
> Abraço


1 - Linux com dns, mysql, hospedagem da nossa pagina, webmail e Radius
2 - MK com pppoe para os clientes
3 - MK para rede interna
4 - 2003 server com banco de dados interno

----------


## braw

[quote=carlinhotocabrabo;415699]


> parece q nao virou nda a nossa galeria de fotos hein... enquanto nao sai vou postando aki mesmo... nao tenho fotos das minhas torres aki, mas vou postar as fotos da organizaçao do meu QG que fiz essa semana. 
> 
> Ta show seu QG heheheh, mas mudando de assunto vi que vc usa um peplink para balanceamento , é bom mesmo ? to pra comprar um modelo Balance 300 no Ebay e fico na duvida pois quase nao acho referencias .


Na epoca que comprei ainda nao estava bons os load feito com MK, entao optei por esse que ja vem tudo prontinho e realmente funciona bem... esse modelo eh pra 500 acessos simultaneos, eu to longe de chegar nisso ainda e pelo ao menos ate agora ta se saindo muito bem... realmente tem pouca coisa na internet a respeito desse equipamento mas eu uso e recomendo pela praticidade de configuraçao e uso...

----------


## braw

> Rs..rs..rs..rs..rs..rs..rs..
> 
> Estou começando a fazer o meu pq não agüento mais computadores esparramados pra todo lado, tenho 4 servidores, roteadores do link, modem do link, painel do link pra um lado.
> Resumindo, tá a maior zona aqui.
> 
> Assim q terminar vou postar as fotos aqui.


isso posta aki gente da uma olhada, eu gosto de ver fotos das estruturas da galera, pena q nao ficam mais disponiveis nos albuns pra gente ver...

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> isso posta aki gente da uma olhada, eu gosto de ver fotos das estruturas da galera, pena q nao ficam mais disponiveis nos albuns pra gente ver...


 
Esses gabinetes são da Nilko? e poderia nos passar informação de fornecedor dos gabinetes e do pep link se for possivel?

----------


## jociano

Eu só queria saber porque a maioria dos CPD´s são tão bagunçados assim? Pelo menos no inicio é uma zona geral, aqui quando comecei tinha um pavor de mexer em qualquer cabo, porque mexendo em um só cabo já derrubava a rede inteira aff, aff, aff kkkk Mas graças á Deus hoje a realidade é outra! Abraços!!!

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Esses gabinetes são da Nilko? e poderia nos passar informação de fornecedor dos gabinetes e do pep link se for possivel?



amigo eu vou comprar meu peplink no ebay R$980 sem imposto para 3wans (Peplink balance 30) . Aqui no Brasil o mais barato que achei ,desse mesmo modelo foi R$2700 .

----------


## braw

> Esses gabinetes são da Nilko? e poderia nos passar informação de fornecedor dos gabinetes e do pep link se for possivel?


Sao da Nilko sim amigo, eu comprei direto na Nilko mesmo foi esse aki
Nilko

e o peplink comprei aki.
ThinNetworks - Soluções Thin Client - Início

----------


## braw

> Eu só queria saber porque a maioria dos CPD´s são tão bagunçados assim? Pelo menos no inicio é uma zona geral, aqui quando comecei tinha um pavor de mexer em qualquer cabo, porque mexendo em um só cabo já derrubava a rede inteira aff, aff, aff kkkk Mas graças á Deus hoje a realidade é outra! Abraços!!!


foi exatemente por isso q resolvi gastar e organizar o CPD... toda vez q tinha q mecher em alguma coisa, era a morte pra mim, nao tinha como nem achar que cabo q ia pra onde, ta loco... mas como vc disse ainda bem q a realidade eh outra... abraço

Ps. posta as fotos do seu aki pra gente dar uma olhada.

----------


## jociano

> foi exatemente por isso q resolvi gastar e organizar o CPD... toda vez q tinha q mecher em alguma coisa, era a morte pra mim, nao tinha como nem achar que cabo q ia pra onde, ta loco... mas como vc disse ainda bem q a realidade eh outra... abraço
> 
> Ps. posta as fotos do seu aki pra gente dar uma olhada.


Vou tirar as fotos e vou postar pra galéra dar umas zóiadas!!!

----------


## froyer

> 1 - Linux com dns, mysql, hospedagem da nossa pagina, webmail e Radius
> 2 - MK com pppoe para os clientes
> 3 - MK para rede interna
> 4 - 2003 server com banco de dados interno


Vc não usa webproxy?
Abs

----------


## braw

> Vc não usa webproxy?
> Abs


ainda nao, estive lendo a respeito sobre vantagens e desvantagens e ainda estou optando por nao usar... acho que quando eu colocar uns hds SAS no server eu implemento o webproxy

----------


## tqueiroz

Muito legal, parabéns pel torre central muito boa, to montando uma de 30 metros e ta dando um trabalhão $$$$$$$$$ rsrsrs

----------


## Gustavinho

Amigo Braw, esses gabinetes tem maquinas montadas por você ou são servidores Dell, HP, etc.?

----------


## braw

> Amigo Braw, esses gabinetes tem maquinas montadas por você ou são servidores Dell, HP, etc.?


sao todas maquinas montadas, porem montadas com peças especificas para servidor como memorias FB-DIMM e ECC, HDs Sata mas feitos para rodarem 24x7 (Hr x Dias), processadores Xeon e placa mae intel Serverboard... antes de monta-los pesquisei sobre esses servidores prontos e cheguei a conclusao que sao a mesma coisa de vc montar o seu, a dif eh q montando vc vai pagar beeeem menos do que se comprasse esses de marcas conhecidas... eh a quase a mesma coisa de comprar roupa de marca, vc paga a etiqueta hehehe

----------


## WLMaster

Nossa no meio desse matagal aew é osso em..kkk ainda mais com abelhas.. tomara msm q ninguem roube sua torre! kkk boa sorte!
abçs

----------


## Gustavinho

> sao todas maquinas montadas, porem montadas com peças especificas para servidor como memorias FB-DIMM e ECC, HDs Sata mas feitos para rodarem 24x7 (Hr x Dias), processadores Xeon e placa mae intel Serverboard... antes de monta-los pesquisei sobre esses servidores prontos e cheguei a conclusao que sao a mesma coisa de vc montar o seu, a dif eh q montando vc vai pagar beeeem menos do que se comprasse esses de marcas conhecidas... eh a quase a mesma coisa de comprar roupa de marca, vc paga a etiqueta hehehe


 
Boa, ficaram muito massa...seu rack também esta muito bacana....esses gabinetes fazem a diferença.....

Poderia informar quanto fico + - cada server???
abração

----------


## 1929

Fiz uma consulta e os modelos de gabinete ficaram entre 350 a 400,00
Fonte 130,00

Rack entre 1.450 a 1800,00

Depois vem trilhos=42,00 cada
suporte fixação=15,00
Bandeja movel- 95,00 
Bandeja fixa= 49,00
Ventilador= 25,00

Fica alto mas organiza muito bem.

----------


## mvianna

*Algumas fotos de uma torrezinha que montei essa semana em Laguna/SC, total de 13m altura.*

Foto tirada da metade da torre pra cima...


Comparando a "estrutura" anterior a torre... hehe


Olha eu ai... :P


Abraços,
Marcelo

----------


## Gustavinho

> Fiz uma consulta e os modelos de gabinete ficaram entre 350 a 400,00
> Fonte 130,00
> 
> Rack entre 1.450 a 1800,00
> 
> Depois vem trilhos=42,00 cada
> suporte fixação=15,00
> Bandeja movel- 95,00 
> Bandeja fixa= 49,00
> ...


Eu tenho um Rack da Hi-Top de 44us, muito bom o rack, recomendo.

www.hi-top.com.br

modelo do rack: Untitled Document

----------


## 1929

> Eu tenho um Rack da Hi-Top de 44us, muito bom o rack, recomendo.
> 
> www.hi-top.com.br
> 
> modelo do rack: Untitled Document


Fica com preços melhores do que os que eu postei?

Pois somando todos os componentes vai lá em cima o valor final.

----------


## braw

> Boa, ficaram muito massa...seu rack também esta muito bacana....esses gabinetes fazem a diferença.....
> 
> Poderia informar quanto fico + - cada server???
> abração


Olhe quanto ao valores nao sei te falar ao certo o valor de cada um, pois escolho os peças e apenas passo para as compras e meu socio compra, mas a maquina mais cara foi o linux q ficou de custo uns R$ 5.000,00... as outras maquinas por serem menos requisitadas e nao haver necessidade de maquina robusta ficou bem menos mas nao sei te falar ao certo os valores ate pq faz um tempinho jah montei... os gabinetes paguei 398,00 em cada, ae vem os trilhos e os resto tudo ae q nao faço ideia quanto sai, mas eh mais ou menos isso q o amigo 1929 passou... ahhh, tem uma parte legal q nao aparece nas fotos que sao umas reguas de tomadas de 1U com 12 tomadas q eu coloco na parte de traz o Rack, putz essa reguas salvam a vida pq ja pensou o tanto de cabo de energia q teria q sair pra fora do rack pra ir pro nobreak, tenho duas reguas dessas quase q cheias ae saem soh dois cabos longos e entram no nobreak...

----------


## braw

> Fiz uma consulta e os modelos de gabinete ficaram entre 350 a 400,00
> Fonte 130,00
> 
> Rack entre 1.450 a 1800,00
> 
> Depois vem trilhos=42,00 cada
> suporte fixação=15,00
> Bandeja movel- 95,00 
> Bandeja fixa= 49,00
> ...


Realmente fica um pouco alto, mas posso garantir q nao tem preço ver tudo organizado e a melhor parte, nao se enrroscar no monte de fios e nao desligar nda acidentalmente quando tem q mecher no rack...

----------


## damacenoneto

alguem tem fotos de torre de 40 mts? Mas foto dela inteira, pra eu ter uma ideia do tamanho... estou comprando 4 da icasol, mas estou sem nocao de tamanho....

----------


## danilosceu

> alguem tem fotos de torre de 40 mts? Mas foto dela inteira, pra eu ter uma ideia do tamanho... estou comprando 4 da icasol, mas estou sem nocao de tamanho....


me add no msn que eu te passo meu orkut pra vc ver as fotos...
[email protected]

----------


## froyer

> me add no msn que eu te passo meu orkut pra vc ver as fotos...
> [email protected]


 Suas torres sao da icasol?

----------


## multlink

o meu rack é simples, até o fim do ano compro um hack de 33u p colocar os servidores!
https://under-linux.org/fotos/multli...au-nele-rs.jpg

----------


## Gustavinho

Amigo você tem quantos mb de link ai???

----------


## Gustavinho

to la...vlww

----------


## multlink

Amigo ae somente 2mb, é que está chegando somente 1.6mb ae estava testando o link com outro modem e router  :Wink:

----------


## nsonline

Pessoal, deixo ai as imagens da minha torre central, fabricada e montada por nós mesmos, o modelo nos proporciona um certo conforto no trabalho arduo de montar e alinhar as antenas, se alguem quizer copiar o modelo, nao cobro pelos direitos autorais. rssrsrsrs  :Smile:

----------


## Gustavinho

muito massa cara....parece estar bem estruturada......legal tmbm essa OMNI de ponta cabeça...ainda não tinha visto...hehehe abração.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Pessoal, deixo ai as imagens da minha torre central, fabricada e montada por nós mesmos, o modelo nos proporciona um certo conforto no trabalho arduo de montar e alinhar as antenas, se alguem quizer copiar o modelo, nao cobro pelos direitos autorais. rssrsrsrs


Muito Bom sua Estrutura ...Parabens ...qual foi seu gasto total e qual a atura dessa torre abraços

----------


## nsonline

Pessoal, nesta torre nos gastamos em torno de 100kg de material, aqui na minha regiao mais ou menos R$200,00, não pagamos mão de obra para fazer, foi feita por nos mesmos, (antes de montarmos provedor de internet, eramos serralheiros,,  :Smile: , que contraste hem?) ela esta em cima de um predio de 4 andares, mais ou menos 12 mts, mais a altura da torre 9 mts, e mais ou menos uns R$100,00 de cabos de aço e esticadores, abraços.

----------


## nsonline

Ola, boa tarde a todos, 
Pessoal, essa torre que mostrei a voces, esta com 5 antenas, uma omini, (que pretendo trocar por 3 paineis de 90ª) e as outras que fecham link com as repetidoras, faltam mais duas ai. ou seja, vou ter umas 10 antenas, sabendo do limite de canais que posso usar sem interferir uns nos outros, pretendo fechar os links em 5.8, a minha duvida é a seguinte: uso tudo isso com rbs ou monto pc-ap com placa pci? as rbs que conheco possuem 4 slotes, Ja trabalhei com varias placas maes com ate 6 slotes, o que os amigos sugerem?

----------


## yondaime

> Ola, boa tarde a todos, 
> Pessoal, essa torre que mostrei a voces, esta com 5 antenas, uma omini, (que pretendo trocar por 3 paineis de 90ª) e as outras que fecham link com as repetidoras, faltam mais duas ai. ou seja, vou ter umas 10 antenas, sabendo do limite de canais que posso usar sem interferir uns nos outros, pretendo fechar os links em 5.8, a minha duvida é a seguinte: uso tudo isso com rbs ou monto pc-ap com placa pci? as rbs que conheco possuem 4 slotes, Ja trabalhei com varias placas maes com ate 6 slotes, o que os amigos sugerem?


 
Use RB , pois é raro dar problema e se for alguma coisa assim é só ir lá e reinicia-lá..
já o PC-AP tem que ser muito bem montado pra que não dê problemas,
agora , a torre tá maneira, porém enlaces em 2.4? passou da hora de você migrar isso pra 5.8 e tirar essas 2 omnis e colocar um jogo de paineis,
nos paineis eu te recomendo por 4 da emc ou oiw ou tsm, +RB600 +4 cards R52h , que tu fica tranquilo, aí tu compra outra RB600 pros outros enlaces.
Antenas pra enlaces curtos eu te recomendo a Ideal de disco de 27db , baratinha e vai te atender super bem!

aí sim.. o resto é resto :}
 :Dancing:

----------


## alamdias

> Ola, boa tarde a todos, 
> Pessoal, essa torre que mostrei a voces, esta com 5 antenas, uma omini, (que pretendo trocar por 3 paineis de 90ª) e as outras que fecham link com as repetidoras, faltam mais duas ai. ou seja, vou ter umas 10 antenas, sabendo do limite de canais que posso usar sem interferir uns nos outros, pretendo fechar os links em 5.8, a minha duvida é a seguinte: uso tudo isso com rbs ou monto pc-ap com placa pci? as rbs que conheco possuem 4 slotes, Ja trabalhei com varias placas maes com ate 6 slotes, o que os amigos sugerem?


Opa.. bem legal !

Mas olha so a omni é fabricada para trabalhar pra cim, visto que tem furo de dreno (algumas) em baixo..

Vc vedou bem isso aí ? senão vai encher de água.

Abraços !

----------


## alamdias

> Oi amigo, que situaçãozinha hein... 
> 
> abs
> Dirceu JS


Hummm.. instala internet pra ele, e quando cair, no domingão a noite etc.. ele aprende a falar bem alto, pra te ligar pra reclamar.

Agora se o boleto atrasar, ele fica surdo e mudo, tenho um monte de clientes assim aeuhaeuhaeuhaeuahe
auehauheuaeha
aehuaheuae

abraços

----------


## FernandodeDeus

aqui a moda depois de 10 dias de atrazo é "não chegou o boleto". Nunca vi.....acho que os carteiros estão ficando com todos os meus boletos....hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## nsonline

> Opa.. bem legal !
> 
> Mas olha so a omni é fabricada para trabalhar pra cim, visto que tem furo de dreno (algumas) em baixo..
> 
> Vc vedou bem isso aí ? senão vai encher de água.
> 
> Abraços !


Bom dia!! colocamos ela assim de ponta cabeça pela facilidade de trabalho que nos proporcionou ai, realmente vc tem razao  :Smile:  tivemos que vedar com silicone a parte do conector.

----------


## nsonline

> aqui a moda depois de 10 dias de atrazo é "não chegou o boleto". Nunca vi.....acho que os carteiros estão ficando com todos os meus boletos....hahahahahahahahaha


bom dia!! aqui tambem estou tendo esses problema, tive que colocar um entregador por conta propria e pegar assinatura de quem recebe  :S: , estou estudando a possibilidade de gerar um carne com pelo monos 12 de uma vez, dai entrego so uma vez por ano, vamos ver se da certo!!!

----------


## wifiinternet

Aqui fizemos um programa que cadastra todos os clientes
os valores e mensalidades e o vencimento e ele imprime a capa e as folhas com tudo logotipo e nome do cliente

por 6 meses

----------


## olivionet

Aqui tbem mando os boletos p/ 6 meses e funciona 100%.

Estou montando uma torre de 25 mts em cima de um morro, cacete que morro duro.

Amanhã monto ja as primeiras peças, a base ja foi feita buraco c/ 1,5 mts de fundo, 90cm de diamentro com uma sapata de 50 cm de altura c/ 1 m de diametro, os estaios feitos c/ aroeiras bem firmes c/ 1,5 m enterrado com concreti bem forte, estaios a 15mts do pé da torre (fica bom esta distância em uma outra torre firma mto bem).

Logo logo posto as fotos. 

Agora só to com dúvida c/ o aterramento do para-raio, o chão é puro cascalho nada de úmidade, alguem pode me ajudar ???


Abração... 

T+ !!

----------


## Luspmais

> Galera na ultima torre que fiz tive que fazer varias proezas para montar a torre e deixar tudo bonitinho e pronto para nosso queridos Clientes virem falar que nós só ficamos sentados esperando o dinheiro dos boletos caírem na conta e ai juntamos os nosso """Milhões""" com rodo.
> 
> Essas fotos foram da ultima torre que montei e tive que furar a base com Arco de Pua e ainda fazer 09 furos. Ei dia que fiquei com todo corpo doendo de tanto fazer força, roçar, rastelar, ficar pinicando devido ao capim, cortar a mão no capim e ainda ter que correr de abelhas.
> 
> Essa é nossa vida de provedor do Interior.
> 
> Depois posto as fotos da torre central aqui, porque não está neste computador.
> 
> OBS: Tivemos que carregar 3 masseiras de concreto nas costas pra completar a historia. Antes que critiquem qualquer coisa essa é uma repetidora para um micro povoado que a quantidade de clientes não deve passar de 15 clientes.


Meu caro colega sou seu mais novo "FÃ"......isso que me dá força pra prosseguir...........kkkkkk 
Parabens pelo trabalho......rsrsrs

----------


## Luspmais

Essa torre tivemos q levanta-la com um munk....ela naum desmonta e tem 13 metros.....ufa deu um "suadô rapaz"....e tem uma foto de instalação em cliente......

----------


## Luspmais

> Aqui fizemos um programa que cadastra todos os clientes
> os valores e mensalidades e o vencimento e ele imprime a capa e as folhas com tudo logotipo e nome do cliente
> 
> por 6 meses


 
Tbm tenho um programa desses...e tbm uso carne de 6 em 6 meses.....o foda é a maioria qdo vai pagar num leva a p*&¨%$ do carne, aí tem q fazer recibinho.....

----------


## wifiinternet

> Tbm tenho um programa desses...e tbm uso carne de 6 em 6 meses.....o foda é a maioria qdo vai pagar num leva a p*&¨%$ do carne, aí tem q fazer recibinho.....


é assim mesmo 

e ainda tem que lembrar para grapiar no carnê hheheh

----------


## wifiinternet

nessa foto você fez pose, para tirar a foto com a antena

----------


## Bender

> é assim mesmo 
> 
> e ainda tem que lembrar para grapiar no carnê hheheh


Aqui tambem trabalhamos com carne com 6 meses antecipados e a mesma coisa acontecia aqui, ai resolvi cobrar 1real amais pq tinha que gerar outro no sistema... Advinhem o que aconteceu?
Ninguem mais esquece o carnê. Inventei que a geração do novo tinha um custo de R$ 1,00 no sistema do banco e deu certo. 

hehehhe...

[]s

----------


## Luspmais

> Aqui tambem trabalhamos com carne com 6 meses antecipados e a mesma coisa acontecia aqui, ai resolvi cobrar 1real amais pq tinha que gerar outro no sistema... Advinhem o que aconteceu?
> Ninguem mais esquece o carnê. Inventei que a geração do novo tinha um custo de R$ 1,00 no sistema do banco e deu certo. 
> 
> hehehhe...
> 
> []s


 
Aqui vou começar a cobrar tbm....vamos ver no que dá.....vlws

----------


## Gustavinho

Tomem cuidado com o imposto cobrado pelo boleto.
Pois é lei a empresa não cobrar do cliente....isso pode gerar dor de cabeça.

----------


## Luspmais

> Tomem cuidado com o imposto cobrado pelo boleto.
> Pois é lei a empresa não cobrar do cliente....isso pode gerar dor de cabeça.


Bom,sei que é proibido por lei cobrar taxa de emissão de boleto, mas acho que emissão de segunda via não há problema em ser cobrado.......me corrija se estiver errado !! t mais....

----------


## rpclanhouse

Bem como prometido, terminei e ja ta rodando o sistema com menu em flash vou postar também os arquivos *.fla pra editarem se quiser 

Um abraço e ebm fim de semana a todos !

----------


## rpclanhouse

O unico problema que ainda nao resolvi é como disse anteriormente, se o cliente formatar o 
pc o arquivo em flash nao vai rodar mas ja me informei e tem como coloca-lo no hotspot sim, dai qdo for instalar, vai buscar direto de uma pasta criada lá em ftp.
Abraços 
bom fim de semana !

----------


## alamdias

> Tomem cuidado com o imposto cobrado pelo boleto.
> Pois é lei a empresa não cobrar do cliente....isso pode gerar dor de cabeça.


Correto !




> Bom,sei que é proibido por lei cobrar taxa de emissão de boleto, mas acho que emissão de segunda via não há problema em ser cobrado.......me corrija se estiver errado !! t mais....


Errado, a segunda via nao pode ter custo para o cliente. Não lembro a lei, mas sei que é assim.

Abraços

----------


## beirsdorf

o ruim eh ter que pagar 3 reais por boleto pago e não repassar para o cliente, mas lei eh lei.

----------


## Luspmais

> o ruim eh ter que pagar 3 reais por boleto pago e não repassar para o cliente, mas lei eh lei.


Ô loco, que banco é esse ?
Aqui pago 1,84 por boleto pago no banco ou outra entidade e se o cliente pagar no escritório nem preciso pagar esse valor........

----------


## beirsdorf

> Ô loco, que banco é esse ?
> Aqui pago 1,84 por boleto pago no banco ou outra entidade e se o cliente pagar no escritório nem preciso pagar esse valor........


F2b.com.br , e esse seu qual é??? 1,84 beleza mesmo....

----------


## Luspmais

> F2b.com.br , e esse seu qual é??? 1,84 beleza mesmo....


Antes eu usava o Bradesco que cobrava de inicio 2,24 depois foi pra 3,80 e chegou a cobrar 6,23 onde levou ao cancelamente de conta desse banco agora uso Bancoob (credcoonai) banco cooperativo aqui da região. Sem contar que ganha prestigio investindo no municipio.

----------


## beirsdorf

> Antes eu usava o Bradesco que cobrava de inicio 2,24 depois foi pra 3,80 e chegou a cobrar 6,23 onde levou ao cancelamente de conta desse banco agora uso Bancoob (credcoonai) banco cooperativo aqui da região. Sem contar que ganha prestigio investindo no municipio.


ah,não serve no estado do maranhão?

----------


## Luspmais

> ah,não serve no estado do maranhão?


 
Pasquisa aí www.bancoob.com.br ...........

----------


## Gustavinho

Eh não pode ser cobrado boleto....uma amiga que trabalha no procon disse que se algum cliente fizer uma reclamação contra vc.....é causa ganha....alem do mais sua empresa fica inclusa na lista de empresas que vão contra o codigodo consumidor...e todos podem consultar e ver sua empresa la. Então é melhor nem cobrar.....aqui ja estou tirando de todos os clientes.

----------


## alamdias

Aqui eu cobro, 2 reais, se reclamar eu tiro, eu pago 1,99, para cada boleto PAGO.

Abraços

----------


## lfaria

> Aqui eu cobro, 2 reais, se reclamar eu tiro, eu pago 1,99, para cada boleto PAGO.
> Abraços


O certo é prever esse tipo de custo na composição do preço de seu serviço antes mesmo de começar, já que os custos de cobrança fazem parte.

----------


## olivionet

Falando com meu dep. jurídico me indicou da seguinte forma: coloco o boleto como uma opção para o cliente assim o cliente paga o boleto no banco ou lotérica se quizer, ou seja R$ 3,00 de taxa de boleto se ele pagar no banco ou R$ 1,50 de taxa de boleto se pago nas casas lotéricas e se ele pagar na sede da empresa tem o desconto dos R$ 3,00 (sem taxa alguma). 

Com isso não é uma cobrança obrigatória de boleto mas sim uma "comodidade" de escolha feito pelo cliente. 

Uso a mais de 2 anos e nunca tive problemas..

Na minha região a taxa mais barata é o da CAIXA (R$ 1,61 se pago na lotérica, R$ 2.56 se pago no banco ou na caixa)

Abraço !!

----------


## 1929

> O certo é prever esse tipo de custo na composição do preço de seu serviço antes mesmo de começar, já que os custos de cobrança fazem parte.


Eu tenho a mesma opinião. Custos de cobrança é responsa da empresa. Mas pegou moda cobrar custo de boleto. Se cliente tem "espirito de porco", como dizia minha avó, ele vai pagando e juntando os boletos. Depois de um tempo ele entra com tudo na justiça reclamando cobrança indevida. Ele pode juntar até os últimos 5 anos. E daí, apesar de valor ser pequeno, vira uma bola de neve. E ele ainda conta para os outros e o povo cai em cima exigindo reparação. Pode ficar caro lá no futuro.
Por isso o melhor é absorver este custo e diluir na mensalidade.

----------


## olivionet

Se tiver uma clausula no contrato especificando esta cobrança (como no meu caso), axo meio difícil de ser "causa ganha"...

----------


## beirsdorf

imagina,vc paga 3 reais para o banco, em 1000 clientes, vc perde 3000 reais, hum... caso a se pensar... heheh, deixo possivel aqui tb a opção de transferencia bancária.

----------


## Gustavinho

Problema que se o cliente recorrer ele pode exigir o valor de todos os boletos pagos....no meu caso ja tive cliente ameaçando entrar no procon......prefiro entao perder 1,90 de taxa agora que perder mais em hora errada.

----------


## Luspmais

Essa torre abastece 8 cidades do sudeste brasileiro, é o nosso orgulho rsrsrsrsrsrs............
Santo Mikrotik, rogai por nós.....

 :Party:

----------


## portalbits

Aqui vai uma descrição da estrutura do meu provedor:
Central:
Estabilizador 2Kva
No-break 2Kva
Ar condicionado
Torre de 18m, estaiada, com uma antena omni de 15dBi e uma off-set de 5.8 de 45cm
A antena de 5.8 está com uma RB411 e a omni em um pc-ap.
1 Servidor de banco de dados
1 Servidor de controle de acesso, com um sistema que venho desenvolvendo, que permite que os clientes gerem boletos no proprio sistema, controle de banda de acordo com o cadastro do cliente, webcache, restrições de hora de acesso, que permite que o cliente configure quais dias e horários não pode usar a Internet. Esta opção eu coloquei pq tem muitos pais que reclamam que os filhos vivem na Internet e não saem mais de casa.
1 Router CISCO (locado da Oi)
1 Switch 3Com

Torre repetidora em 1 (40m de altura)
1 antena 5.8 de 45cm (+RB 411)
1 antena 5.8 de 90cm (+RB 411)
1 omni 15 dBi (+RB 433Ah)
No-break de 500VA com bateria de 70Ah (aguenta umas 24 horas sem energia)
1 Switch

Torre repetidora 2 (Municipio vizinho, 20m de altura)
1 antena 5.8 de 90cm
1 antena 5.8 de 45cm
1 omni 15dBi
No-break
1 Swtch

Torre repetidora 3 (Serra, 9m de altura, 700m de altitude, 200 metros a mais que a torre dentro da cidade)
Esta torre está em um lugar de acesso muito complicado. Pra montar tivemso que fazer uma picada no meio do serrado, pra carregar as coisas no trator, e mesmo assim, só deu pra chegar a 200m do local da torre. O resto do caminho foi tudo carregado a mão.
1 Painel solar 130W (energia de sobra)
1 Bateria de 170Ah
1 RB 433Ah
1 omni de 12dBi (que manda sinal pra um monte de fazendas)
1 antena de 5.8 de 45 cm, que comunica com o repetidor 2
1 antena Pluton de 36dBi e 1,8M, que manda sinal a dois pontos, que estão alinhados na linha de visada, um a 30Km e o outro a 50Km.

Torre repetidora 4 (povoado, a 30km em linha reta da torre da serra. Torre de 20m)
1 Antena 5.8 de 90cm, pra comunicar com a serra
1 Rádio UBIQUITI Bullet5
1 RB-133
1 omni 15dBi
1 Nobreak
1 switch

Fazenda (cliente a 50 Km em linha reta da serra. Antena no 3 andar do prédio)
1 Antena pluton 36dBi
1 RB 411
1 servidor de cache e VPN
Essa fazenda tem uma rede interna que a conecta a outras 2 fazendas, uma a 5 km e a outra a 30km, com repetidor no povoado).

Depois eu posto as fotos, pq não estou com elas nesse computador.

----------


## caxias

alguem tem SCM aqui

----------


## damacenoneto

> alguem tem SCM aqui


Sim, pq a pegunta? És fiscal da Anatel?

----------


## izaufernandes

> alguem tem SCM aqui


Deve ser do IBOPE

----------


## Luspmais

> Sim, pq a pegunta? És fiscal da Anatel?



kkk gostei.......

----------


## VIASATT

> essas antenas esinha de peixe é o qe ??? 900mhz ?
> 
> Como é q um cidadão trabalha em cima da torre ? rsrsrsr
> 
> abraços


É o famoso técnico beija-flor, batendo asa pra trabalhar nessa torre... :Willy:

----------


## 1929

> alguem tem SCM aqui


Amigo, vários tem.
É só dar uma olhada nos tópicos que voce vai achar muita gente.
Inclusive, aproveitando que voce é novo no forum, queremos lhe dar as boas vindas e não querendo ser crítico, mas já sendo, uma das coisas que temos lutado muito no forum, é para manter o forum bem produtivo. 
Daí a necessidade de logo começarmos a cultivar um hábito salutar de dar sempre uma pesquisada sobre o assunto que nos interessa ou o problema que nos aflige.
Quem sou eu para lhe condenar, já que no início também algumas vêzes "entrei de sola". Mas ajudado por outros aos poucos fui melhorando. Acho que ainda tenho muito para melhorar.
Por isso renovo as boas vindas, e sugiro mais pesquisa.
Vi num outro comentário seu, o primeiro, que você tem 160 usuários e está tentando tirar sua SCM.
Isto já demonstra seu interesse em ser bem profissional.

----------


## rpclanhouse

Olha isso aqui que encontrei nas proximidades (3KM) da Minha Torre, 

A Maior, é um enorme Bambú só pra ter uma idéia .

Triste isso.

----------


## beirsdorf

> Olha isso aqui que encontrei nas proximidades (3KM) da Minha Torre, 
> 
> A Maior, é um enorme Bambú só pra ter uma idéia .
> 
> Triste isso.


essa foi de lascar....

----------


## Luspmais

> Olha isso aqui que encontrei nas proximidades (3KM) da Minha Torre, 
> 
> A Maior, é um enorme Bambú só pra ter uma idéia .
> 
> Triste isso.


Tbm tenho um caso semelhante, vou tirar umas fotos e postar......kkkkkkkkkkkk
Cara esse camarada é cliente seu ? Isso na ponta é uma omini ? De quem ele pega internet ?

----------


## lfaria

> Olha isso aqui que encontrei nas proximidades (3KM) da Minha Torre, 
> A Maior, é um enorme Bambú só pra ter uma idéia .
> Triste isso.


O maior fabricante do mundo de torres é a própria natureza. Haja bambu!

Em todo lugar se vê isso.

----------


## Luspmais

> O maior fabricante do mundo de torres é a própria natureza. Haja bambu!
> 
> Em todo lugar se vê isso.


Essa é mais sofisticada, último lançamente de uma empresa aqui da região, fica localizada em area bem verde de mata formada, e ainda apoia o reflorestamento e a reciclagem, para cada torre produzida são plantadas novas árvores e suas antenas são feitas com latas de "Nescau2000" deviamos nos espelhar nesse exemplo de consevação da natureza........ lhes apresento a torre de:
_ EUCALIPTO.......kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Pode ?  :Burnout:

----------


## jociano

> Essa é mais sofisticada, último lançamente de uma empresa aqui da região, fica localizada em area bem verde de mata formada, e ainda apoia o reflorestamento e a reciclagem, para cada torre produzida são plantadas novas árvores e suas antenas são feitas com latas de "Nescau2000" deviamos nos espelhar nesse exemplo de consevação da natureza........ lhes apresento a torre de:
> _ EUCALIPTO.......kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Pode ?


PQP kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk isso sim é uma solução totalmente econo-sustentavel!!!

----------


## lfaria

> _ EUCALIPTO.......kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Pode ?


Bom, bambu é mais reto, mas serve.

----------


## 1929

> Bom, bambu é mais reto, mas serve.


Já que é para elogiar o bambu, vou mais adiante.
Alguns mais devem ter visto algum tempo atrás, na Ásia, não me lembro o lugar mas parece que era Hong-Kong, Lá o pessoal usa por tradição andaimes de bambu nas construções. E fazem verdadeiras arapucas.
Não resta a dúvida que não é bambuzinho, mas uns de respeito.
Prédios de 3 a 10 andares, tudo andaimes com bambu.

Então proponho a construção de uma torre estaiada com o dito material. hehehehe!!!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Estou precisando de uma auto portante , acho que vou fazer de bambu.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Estou precisando de uma auto portante , acho que vou fazer de bambu.


Vamos dar viva ao bambu !

----------


## lfaria

> Estou precisando de uma auto portante , acho que vou fazer de bambu.


Nunca subestimem a natureza.  :Burnout:

----------


## WWANInternet

> Vamos dar viva ao bambu !


 
VIVA Bambuu ..na base vc amarra 6 bambu mais em cima 5 depois 4 ...fiica show mano nem precisa de colocar estirantes ..estou pensando em largar mão do provedor e fazer uma fabrica dessas torres e anunciar aqui na under ..tudo natural viva greenpeace e vou Mandar um Salve para o BAMBU

----------


## agpnet

Nem sempre bambu, no início precisava montar uma repetidora para apenas uns 8 clientes em um bairro afastado, instalei em um tubo galvanizado uma rb433 com uma grade de 24dbi e um painel oiw de 14x90º, mas não tinha $$ para nada, então aluguei um abacateiro, isso mesmo, aluguel do abacateiro (tinha direito aos frutos também... rsrsrsrs) e amarrei o tubo de 2m galvanizado no alto do abacateiro, podei ele lá em cima, fiz um esquema para subir, tudo beleza, só não dava para subir depois da chuva, pois o bixo escorregava, também ficou legal os cabos de rede descendo pelo abacateiro, parecia algo secreto/alienígena rsrsrsrsrsrs, pelo mk eu via se já estava na hora de colher uns abacatinhos.... olha o mico que éra falar pro cliente que estava reclamando que estava sem internet: "um momento, estou verificando o abacate, oh, sim, já despachei o tarzan até a repetidora".
Uma pena é que eu não tirei nenhuma foto na época, mas até que era mais fácil achar um abacateiro do que uma torre estaiada naquele bairro... :Smokin:

----------


## Luspmais

> Nem sempre bambu, no início precisava montar uma repetidora para apenas uns 8 clientes em um bairro afastado, instalei em um tubo galvanizado uma rb433 com uma grade de 24dbi e um painel oiw de 14x90º, mas não tinha $$ para nada, então aluguei um abacateiro, isso mesmo, aluguel do abacateiro (tinha direito aos frutos também... rsrsrsrs) e amarrei o tubo de 2m galvanizado no alto do abacateiro, podei ele lá em cima, fiz um esquema para subir, tudo beleza, só não dava para subir depois da chuva, pois o bixo escorregava, também ficou legal os cabos de rede descendo pelo abacateiro, parecia algo secreto/alienígena rsrsrsrsrsrs, pelo mk eu via se já estava na hora de colher uns abacatinhos.... olha o mico que éra falar pro cliente que estava reclamando que estava sem internet: "um momento, estou verificando o abacate, oh, sim, já despachei o tarzan até a repetidora".
> Uma pena é que eu não tirei nenhuma foto na época, mas até que era mais fácil achar um abacateiro do que uma torre estaiada naquele bairro...


 kkkkkkkkkkkkk....essa foi uma das melhores......... rapaz mesmo sem as fotos da pra imaginar a cena.........kkkkkkkkkk montei uma foto pra vc.....

----------


## Luspmais

> Já que é para elogiar o bambu, vou mais adiante.
> Alguns mais devem ter visto algum tempo atrás, na Ásia, não me lembro o lugar mas parece que era Hong-Kong, Lá o pessoal usa por tradição andaimes de bambu nas construções. E fazem verdadeiras arapucas.
> Não resta a dúvida que não é bambuzinho, mas uns de respeito.
> Prédios de 3 a 10 andares, tudo andaimes com bambu.
> 
> Então proponho a construção de uma torre estaiada com o dito material. hehehehe!!!


Tô fora....vapo !!!! kkkk

----------


## WWANInternet

> kkkkkkkkkkkkk....essa foi uma das melhores......... rapaz mesmo sem as fotos da pra imaginar a cena.........kkkkkkkkkk montei uma foto pra vc.....


 
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSHAsuahsuahsau lol ...essa foi uma das melhores mesmo que ja vi ...Mas isso nos da força pois eu tbm comecei meu provedor sem grana nenhuma no bolso e sem conhecimentos nenhum .. e tiro o chapeu para esse povo Brasileiro que mesmo sem apoiodo governo e sem capital da seus pulos e vai crecendo na vida !! parabens Amigo Agp Net

Ai tinha uma vantagem heinn o técnico depois da manutenção podia chegar em casa e Bater Um Delicioso Frape de Abacate com Leite uma vitamina e tanto depois de se desgastar no reparo da torre heheheheheh abraços

----------


## WWANInternet

Vc poderia me tirar uma duvida que esta me atormentando de curiosodade ..Quanto saia por Mês o Aluguel do ABACATEIRO ... tinha a opção de apenas usar sem colher os frutos pois ai saia mais em conta né hehehehe abraços





> Nem sempre bambu, no início precisava montar uma repetidora para apenas uns 8 clientes em um bairro afastado, instalei em um tubo galvanizado uma rb433 com uma grade de 24dbi e um painel oiw de 14x90º, mas não tinha $$ para nada, então aluguei um abacateiro, isso mesmo, aluguel do abacateiro (tinha direito aos frutos também... rsrsrsrs) e amarrei o tubo de 2m galvanizado no alto do abacateiro, podei ele lá em cima, fiz um esquema para subir, tudo beleza, só não dava para subir depois da chuva, pois o bixo escorregava, também ficou legal os cabos de rede descendo pelo abacateiro, parecia algo secreto/alienígena rsrsrsrsrsrs, pelo mk eu via se já estava na hora de colher uns abacatinhos.... olha o mico que éra falar pro cliente que estava reclamando que estava sem internet: "um momento, estou verificando o abacate, oh, sim, já despachei o tarzan até a repetidora".
> Uma pena é que eu não tirei nenhuma foto na época, mas até que era mais fácil achar um abacateiro do que uma torre estaiada naquele bairro...

----------


## agpnet

> kkkkkkkkkkkkk....essa foi uma das melhores......... rapaz mesmo sem as fotos da pra imaginar a cena.........kkkkkkkkkk montei uma foto pra vc.....


kkkkkkkkkkkkk, obrigado, ficou perfeito, bons tempos...... mas eu preferia subir no abacate do que na torre estaiada, o abacate balança menos...rsrsrsrsrs
obrigado!

----------


## agpnet

> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSHAsuahsuahsau lol ...essa foi uma das melhores mesmo que ja vi ...Mas isso nos da força pois eu tbm comecei meu provedor sem grana nenhuma no bolso e sem conhecimentos nenhum .. e tiro o chapeu para esse povo Brasileiro que mesmo sem apoiodo governo e sem capital da seus pulos e vai crecendo na vida !! parabens Amigo Agp Net
> 
> Ai tinha uma vantagem heinn o técnico depois da manutenção podia chegar em casa e Bater Um Delicioso Frape de Abacate com Leite uma vitamina e tanto depois de se desgastar no reparo da torre heheheheheh abraços


Pois é, esse era o vale-alimentação da empressa, uma vez por mes cada funcionario ia verificar o pop, e vou te contar, a escada era pequena, e a subida tinha que ser feita igual aqueles caras que sobem nos coqueiros, dava um suador danado kkkkkk, e o aluguel do mesmo saía por 100 pila, mais internet para o dono do mesmo, mas acredito que ainda sim eramos enganados pelo dono, eu ficava cevando aquele maior abacate la no alto, e no dia que eu ia fazer uma "inspeção de equipamentos", cadê o bixo ??? kkkkkkkk  :Elefant: 
Ele devia pensar, nossa como eles cuidam dos seus equipamentos.......

----------


## israelneto

Segue umas fotos, faz tempo que não tiro umas fotos novas, essas tem mais de ano, depois dou uma atualizada.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Amigo , só por curiosidade quem montou essas auto-portantes e mais ou menos quanto $$$$$ cada?

----------


## israelneto

Nós mesmo, não sei ao certo o valor, por volta de 50mil (tem fundação, ferragem, concreto....etc... não sou em quem cuida desta parte). Tem 42 metros, autoportante e galvanizada.

----------


## israelneto

> Nós mesmo, não sei ao certo o valor, por volta de 50mil (tem fundação, ferragem, concreto....etc... não sou em quem cuida desta parte). Tem 42 metros, autoportante e galvanizada.


 Corrgindo, desta foto tem 36. Da foto montada com guindaste tem 50M.

----------


## 1929

> Corrgindo, desta foto tem 36. Da foto montada com guindaste tem 50M.


Esta de 50m estaiada, notei que também é toda aparafusada.
O braço do guindaste alcançou até o último módulo?
Onde conseguiu ela? Ou foi fabricação própria?

Fiquei com inveja da sala dos equipamentos. Coisa muito linda.

----------


## Gustavinho

muito massa a torre amigo!!! com essa infra ai você atendo a média de quantos clientes??

abração!! parabens!

----------


## israelneto

A torre de 50 é estaiada sim, o guindaste era grande !! hehehe subiu tudo ! Complicado foi pra instalar os cabos de aços, pense num cabo pesado ! tivemos que colocar o rolo num outro guindaste pra segurar o rolo. Essa foi uma das primeiras torres nossas, só de concreto na base foram (se não me falha a memória) 5 caminhões. Hoje aprendemos mais e gastamos um pouco menos com mais eficiencia. As torres são fabricação, podemos dizer nossa... é de um serralheiro da cidade que faz praticamente tudo pra gente. CLARO, tem engenheiros responsáveis pra fazer calculos, assinar ART, etc...

As fotos tem mais de um ano já, depois vou tirar umas fotos novos do CPD e das torres...

Vai uma foto do gerador do CPD... O nosso primeiro gerador (acho que era de 10kva algo do tipo... já automatizado) e o atual (55kva automatizado).

Nossa grande preocupação foi sempre atender o cliente com melhor qualidade...nossas torres principais (de backbone) todas tem geradores automatizados...isso faz muito diferença pros clientes!

----------


## tioruan

amigo vc podia disponibilizar mas fotos pra nos vermos a estrututa da torres por completo teria como

----------


## israelneto

Olha só, não tenho umas fotos muito novas, qualquer dia tiro umas com as antenas instalar... por enquanto, achei essas nos meus arquivos...

----------


## WWANInternet

> Olha só, não tenho umas fotos muito novas, qualquer dia tiro umas com as antenas instalar... por enquanto, achei essas nos meus arquivos...


 
CARAMBaaa!! deve ter dado um trabalhão esses cabos de aço ai isso deveser pessado Pacass !! Mas Parabens pela Pela Torre e estrurtura ai Amigo ..

----------


## 1929

> Olha só, não tenho umas fotos muito novas, qualquer dia tiro umas com as antenas instalar... por enquanto, achei essas nos meus arquivos...


Normalmente se vê torres estaiadas com cantoneiras na vertical e nas travessas de amarração, ferro redondo.
Mas nesta sua, toda ela é de cantoneira. Resistência extra.

Só não deu para ver bem se ela é soldada ou aparafusada.
Numa das fotos anteriores deu a impressão que era aparafusada. Mas se for aparafusada, como vai sentar as peças horizontais e diagonais, já que a secção é triangular?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Nesse furum to vendo tanta coisa ruim que quando vejo uma coisa tão boa assim tenho que elogiar. Parabens pela estrutura. O gerador menor , venderam?

----------


## vie190

:Idea: resolvi dar minha contribuição.
apos ver tanto trabalho de nossos amigos provedores ( q muintos acredita q so fica atraz do pc vendo as promissorias cair ) 
com apenas 18 mil e muinto trabalho e 2 meses construimos e montamos 3 torres 30,20,22 mt auto portantes ,,(estirei algumas por medo de alguns visinhos )
espero ter contribuido para quem vai fazer a sua primeira torre e como no caso da maioria esta sem verba e temos de constrir nossas proprias torres

----------


## vie190

---mais um lembrete e contribuição
---vi aqui no topico um amigo que que uso 5 caminhões de concreto para a base de sua torre
---com apenas 10 saco de cimento concretei as 3 bases
---um outro cavo uma base de 1.20 mt em uma torre de 18 mt
---cada base de torre que montei tem 40 centimetros de concreto e são auto portante

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Fiz a minha com 1,20 pela incidencia de ventos fortes no local......sinceramente , acho que suas torres com as sapatas muito finas. Consultou um engenheiro?

----------


## 1929

> Fiz a minha com 1,20 pela incidencia de ventos fortes no local......sinceramente , acho que suas torres com as sapatas muito finas. Consultou um engenheiro?


Fernando, não sei até que ponto a sapata pode ajudar. Ela precisa aguentar o peso, mas a força de torção não é aplicada diretamente no pé. Daí que se os estais forem bem distribuidos e com cabos apropriados, a força de torção não vai incidir no pé. 
Se os cabos não aguentarem, não vai ser uma sapata maior ou mais profunda que vai segurar. Vai torcer e vir abaixo igual.
E quase não vejo o uso de sistema anti-torção mais ou menos sobre a meia altura das torres. Mas é importante.

Agora, para autoportante, daí sim a sapata é fundamental, pois toda a força lateral vai incidir diretamente ali. É o caso de árvores que são tombadas com raiz e tudo, mas isso só acontece com aquelas que tem um sistema de raíz mais concentrado e não tão profundo. Já aquelas que tem uma raíz central profunda ou então aquelas que o sistema de raíz é espalhado não são arrancadas com ventos.
Não que eu tenha maiores conhecimentos sobre isso, mas foi o que me passou um engenheiro, numa conversa informal.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Sim com certeza, falei isso poia a torre do rapaz é autoportante e a minha tbem, Nas estaiadas basta um triangulo com 1/3 de um modulo enterrado no concreto livrando 10 cm de concreto na lateral do modulo. Agora nas auto-portantes a coisa muda e ainda mais se tratando de lugar com muito vento , preferi colocar la 1,20 m de concreto mais 4 sapatas de 1,5 metros. Para dar mais segurança. E outra aqui em minha cidade o concreto usinado só vem acima de 1 m³ e n~eo adiantaria fazer menor. A base da minha torre contando as medidas do concreto pesa 2.600 Kg

----------


## vie190

oi,,tudo bom ??
sim elas tem planta e registro no crea.,.,
e nos fizemos com base em uma torrre da cpfl de 30 mt q ja ta de pé a mais de 10 anos no centro de nossa cidade.,,.
eu tambem achei que ela é fraca ,pois tem base 80 centimetros no pé e 15 centimetros no final de 30 mt,,,mais ta la em pe provando que autoportante (foi feita para recepção de telefone )
apenas não faria hj tão fina pela dificuldade de ficar em cima dela onde não cabe os 2 pes

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Vixe é o mesmo problema da minha , fui trocar a parte de balizamento, tive que contratar um munk com cesta para fazer o serviço, ai aproveitei e dei uma manutenção preventiva..........torre fina em cima é ruim mesmo.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Amigão,

já vi muita coisa na vida, mas uma estação de telecomunicação em um abacateiro é a primeira vez... hehehehe




> Nem sempre bambu, no início precisava montar uma repetidora para apenas uns 8 clientes em um bairro afastado, instalei em um tubo galvanizado uma rb433 com uma grade de 24dbi e um painel oiw de 14x90º, mas não tinha $$ para nada, então aluguei um abacateiro, isso mesmo, aluguel do abacateiro (tinha direito aos frutos também... rsrsrsrs) e amarrei o tubo de 2m galvanizado no alto do abacateiro, podei ele lá em cima, fiz um esquema para subir, tudo beleza, só não dava para subir depois da chuva, pois o bixo escorregava, também ficou legal os cabos de rede descendo pelo abacateiro, parecia algo secreto/alienígena rsrsrsrsrsrs, pelo mk eu via se já estava na hora de colher uns abacatinhos.... olha o mico que éra falar pro cliente que estava reclamando que estava sem internet: "um momento, estou verificando o abacate, oh, sim, já despachei o tarzan até a repetidora".
> Uma pena é que eu não tirei nenhuma foto na época, mas até que era mais fácil achar um abacateiro do que uma torre estaiada naquele bairro...

----------


## agpnet

> Amigão,
> 
> já vi muita coisa na vida, mas uma estação de telecomunicação em um abacateiro é a primeira vez... hehehehe


Não é..., aquele que chegar primeiro será o pioneiro!! Por isso a pressa de crescer pelo abacateiro...
"Internet Vitaminada"

Vou largar o ramo e virar poeta... rsrsrsrsrsrs  :Musicus:

----------


## lfaria

> Não é..., aquele que chegar primeiro será o pioneiro!! Por isso a pressa de crescer pelo abacateiro... "Internet Vitaminada"
> Vou largar o ramo e virar poeta... rsrsrsrsrsrs


Ou agricultor...

----------


## israelneto

Tem foto de 2 torres, uma estaiada (soldada) e uma autoportante parafusada.

----------


## nsonline

Bom dia Pessoal,
Olhem essa ai, é do Principal concorrente que temos aqui, esse tubo ai deve ter uns 6 metros, o pior é que colocaram para sair da linha de um predio que fica na frente, mais gastaria uns 18 mts para livrar.

----------


## beirsdorf

Vocês lembram do episódio da vara de bambu ????? então achei o reponsável pela essa proeza, vejam no tópico >>>> https://under-linux.org/f133493-ante...tes#post449292 <<<<, abraço a todos .

----------


## siambr

como você leva energia para este local?, AQUI na minha cidade vou fazer tipo assim em um morro alto.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Olha só, não tenho umas fotos muito novas, qualquer dia tiro umas com as antenas instalar... por enquanto, achei essas nos meus arquivos...


 
CARAMBaaa!! deve ter dado um trabalhão esses cabos de aço ai isso deveser pessado Pacass !! Mas Parabens pela Pela Torre e estrurtura ai Amigo ..

----------


## 1929

> Olha só, não tenho umas fotos muito novas, qualquer dia tiro umas com as antenas instalar... por enquanto, achei essas nos meus arquivos...


Normalmente se vê torres estaiadas com cantoneiras na vertical e nas travessas de amarração, ferro redondo.
Mas nesta sua, toda ela é de cantoneira. Resistência extra.

Só não deu para ver bem se ela é soldada ou aparafusada.
Numa das fotos anteriores deu a impressão que era aparafusada. Mas se for aparafusada, como vai sentar as peças horizontais e diagonais, já que a secção é triangular?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Nesse furum to vendo tanta coisa ruim que quando vejo uma coisa tão boa assim tenho que elogiar. Parabens pela estrutura. O gerador menor , venderam?

----------


## vie190

:Idea: resolvi dar minha contribuição.
apos ver tanto trabalho de nossos amigos provedores ( q muintos acredita q so fica atraz do pc vendo as promissorias cair ) 
com apenas 18 mil e muinto trabalho e 2 meses construimos e montamos 3 torres 30,20,22 mt auto portantes ,,(estirei algumas por medo de alguns visinhos )
espero ter contribuido para quem vai fazer a sua primeira torre e como no caso da maioria esta sem verba e temos de constrir nossas proprias torres

----------


## vie190

---mais um lembrete e contribuição
---vi aqui no topico um amigo que que uso 5 caminhões de concreto para a base de sua torre
---com apenas 10 saco de cimento concretei as 3 bases
---um outro cavo uma base de 1.20 mt em uma torre de 18 mt
---cada base de torre que montei tem 40 centimetros de concreto e são auto portante

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Fiz a minha com 1,20 pela incidencia de ventos fortes no local......sinceramente , acho que suas torres com as sapatas muito finas. Consultou um engenheiro?

----------


## 1929

> Fiz a minha com 1,20 pela incidencia de ventos fortes no local......sinceramente , acho que suas torres com as sapatas muito finas. Consultou um engenheiro?


Fernando, não sei até que ponto a sapata pode ajudar. Ela precisa aguentar o peso, mas a força de torção não é aplicada diretamente no pé. Daí que se os estais forem bem distribuidos e com cabos apropriados, a força de torção não vai incidir no pé. 
Se os cabos não aguentarem, não vai ser uma sapata maior ou mais profunda que vai segurar. Vai torcer e vir abaixo igual.
E quase não vejo o uso de sistema anti-torção mais ou menos sobre a meia altura das torres. Mas é importante.

Agora, para autoportante, daí sim a sapata é fundamental, pois toda a força lateral vai incidir diretamente ali. É o caso de árvores que são tombadas com raiz e tudo, mas isso só acontece com aquelas que tem um sistema de raíz mais concentrado e não tão profundo. Já aquelas que tem uma raíz central profunda ou então aquelas que o sistema de raíz é espalhado não são arrancadas com ventos.
Não que eu tenha maiores conhecimentos sobre isso, mas foi o que me passou um engenheiro, numa conversa informal.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Sim com certeza, falei isso poia a torre do rapaz é autoportante e a minha tbem, Nas estaiadas basta um triangulo com 1/3 de um modulo enterrado no concreto livrando 10 cm de concreto na lateral do modulo. Agora nas auto-portantes a coisa muda e ainda mais se tratando de lugar com muito vento , preferi colocar la 1,20 m de concreto mais 4 sapatas de 1,5 metros. Para dar mais segurança. E outra aqui em minha cidade o concreto usinado só vem acima de 1 m³ e n~eo adiantaria fazer menor. A base da minha torre contando as medidas do concreto pesa 2.600 Kg

----------


## vie190

oi,,tudo bom ??
sim elas tem planta e registro no crea.,.,
e nos fizemos com base em uma torrre da cpfl de 30 mt q ja ta de pé a mais de 10 anos no centro de nossa cidade.,,.
eu tambem achei que ela é fraca ,pois tem base 80 centimetros no pé e 15 centimetros no final de 30 mt,,,mais ta la em pe provando que autoportante (foi feita para recepção de telefone )
apenas não faria hj tão fina pela dificuldade de ficar em cima dela onde não cabe os 2 pes

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Vixe é o mesmo problema da minha , fui trocar a parte de balizamento, tive que contratar um munk com cesta para fazer o serviço, ai aproveitei e dei uma manutenção preventiva..........torre fina em cima é ruim mesmo.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Amigão,

já vi muita coisa na vida, mas uma estação de telecomunicação em um abacateiro é a primeira vez... hehehehe




> Nem sempre bambu, no início precisava montar uma repetidora para apenas uns 8 clientes em um bairro afastado, instalei em um tubo galvanizado uma rb433 com uma grade de 24dbi e um painel oiw de 14x90º, mas não tinha $$ para nada, então aluguei um abacateiro, isso mesmo, aluguel do abacateiro (tinha direito aos frutos também... rsrsrsrs) e amarrei o tubo de 2m galvanizado no alto do abacateiro, podei ele lá em cima, fiz um esquema para subir, tudo beleza, só não dava para subir depois da chuva, pois o bixo escorregava, também ficou legal os cabos de rede descendo pelo abacateiro, parecia algo secreto/alienígena rsrsrsrsrsrs, pelo mk eu via se já estava na hora de colher uns abacatinhos.... olha o mico que éra falar pro cliente que estava reclamando que estava sem internet: "um momento, estou verificando o abacate, oh, sim, já despachei o tarzan até a repetidora".
> Uma pena é que eu não tirei nenhuma foto na época, mas até que era mais fácil achar um abacateiro do que uma torre estaiada naquele bairro...

----------


## agpnet

> Amigão,
> 
> já vi muita coisa na vida, mas uma estação de telecomunicação em um abacateiro é a primeira vez... hehehehe


Não é..., aquele que chegar primeiro será o pioneiro!! Por isso a pressa de crescer pelo abacateiro...
"Internet Vitaminada"

Vou largar o ramo e virar poeta... rsrsrsrsrsrs  :Musicus:

----------


## lfaria

> Não é..., aquele que chegar primeiro será o pioneiro!! Por isso a pressa de crescer pelo abacateiro... "Internet Vitaminada"
> Vou largar o ramo e virar poeta... rsrsrsrsrsrs


Ou agricultor...

----------


## israelneto

Tem foto de 2 torres, uma estaiada (soldada) e uma autoportante parafusada.

----------


## nsonline

Bom dia Pessoal,
Olhem essa ai, é do Principal concorrente que temos aqui, esse tubo ai deve ter uns 6 metros, o pior é que colocaram para sair da linha de um predio que fica na frente, mais gastaria uns 18 mts para livrar.

----------


## beirsdorf

Vocês lembram do episódio da vara de bambu ????? então achei o reponsável pela essa proeza, vejam no tópico >>>> https://under-linux.org/f133493-ante...tes#post449292 <<<<, abraço a todos .

----------


## siambr

como você leva energia para este local?, AQUI na minha cidade vou fazer tipo assim em um morro alto.

----------

